# How long does a credit transfer take?



## bogartsqueen (20 Mar 2009)

I get paid my ct every week.   They forgot about me this week and are doing a transfer now.  How long will this take?


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Mar 2009)

If your bank account is with the same bank as theirs, it should be immediate.  If not, it can take 2 or 3 working days.


----------

